# Georgia Inshore Sheepshead 1/6



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

Me and Bill"bnz" jumped in the kayaks today to see if we can load up on some sheepshead. We fished the outgoing tide all the way to low. Im not sure how many Bill caught but I know he was using the brown razor clams and they just weren't doing as good as he wanted I used fresh oysters all day and killed them 2 were over 22" and 7 were over 20". I probably caught 50 fish all keepers. Sheepshead are the only fish that I will keep mainly because of the work I put in to catch them. After I filled up the cooler and every hole in the kayak I was gonna head in but towards the end of the day we were pulling them up on every drop and that makes it hard to leave. Bill had some pics but they came out blurry.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, nice catch! The two you are holding are studly for sure!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, those are massive.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You'll be eating good for a long time! Nice work!!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

bravo  -s'head are smart :-?, fiesty, and taste great...-they are the saltwater crappie .. delicious !!!
                    -anytide


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

> You'll be eating good for a long time! Nice work!!


Me and everybody else in my family.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work on the sheeps, your a brave man getting in a yak this time of year  : :-[


----------

